# Canning Cheese



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Don't know if this has already been discussed, but thought I'd throw this in.

Yesterday we canned 14 pints of sharp cheddar cheese. This was our second time, and the first one went well also.

Very simple, we took a 5 pound blocks and cubed it. Put it in jars in the canner, with about 2" of water in the bottom. As the cubes melt you add more until there's about 1/2" of head space. Then clean the rims,cap, and water bath submerged for 40 minutes.

It took about 12 pounds for 14 pints. A nice side benefit is the cheese sharpens with time. When you want to use it, almost submerge the jar in hot water for a couple minutes, uncap, and the round block slides right out.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

We have canned some and it works well, have done cream cheese as well we opened one up after a year and it tasted like fresh cream cheese.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

How did both of you do this? Please describe in detail, as we are interested in doing this.

BlackFeather, would this work for 'Philadelphia' style cream cheese?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Believe it or not... Those are the same simple instruction I got and used... 
Clean jars, cube cheese melt, add more cubes keep melting till fill level seal.

Honestly I must have missed on lid for wiping to get a good seal and lost on jar. Not bad.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Riverdale said:


> How did both of you do this? Please describe in detail, as we are interested in doing this.
> 
> BlackFeather, would this work for 'Philadelphia' style cream cheese?


Yes, [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQo29wCbS8M[/ame]
It was also described in May/ June 2014 Countryside Magazine page 70


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just because you do this, does not mean it's safe.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> Just because you do this, does not mean it's safe.


What would be unsafe about it? Botulism will only form in wet cheeses like cottage cheese or Ricotta . Your regular cheeses sit on a shelf for 10 years to age so they certainly wouldn't get it. Besides cheese Ph is low enough that botulism won't grow. Botulism needs water to grow and spread, the water in cheese is bound up on the molecular level and isn't free. (same with cream cheese) Lastly many cheeses use salt in the process of making it which also inhibits botulism. With canning butter, again botulism needs water, if the butter is clarified before canning the water is cooked out and botulism won't grow in oil. The only way it can is if you add something else to it like garlic which would contain some moisture. Once sterilized and sealed in jars, the air can't get to it and the exposure to air is what causes things to go rancid. Your safe till opened and if it is used in a reasonable amount of time there is no problem, but I noticed the canned butter will go rancid faster than fresh butter if left in the cupboard but is fine if kept in the refrigerator. I did quite a bit of research on this a while back.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.clemson.edu/extension/food_nutrition/canning/tips/38canning_dairy_products.html

Canning Controversies: Just Say No to Home Canning Dairy Products


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

From the link:
_*With no testing having been conducted to validate these methods, we do NOT recommend or endorse them as a safe home-canning process *or for storing butter at room temperature for an extended period. We do know that the methods given for preheating empty or filled jars in a dry oven are not recommended by the jar manufacturers or by us for any food. In addition to physical safety and quality issues, and the fact that the described processes are not canning, if the butter contained spores of botulism-causing bacteria, these procedures will not destroy them for safe room temperature storage._

I read the entire article, and at the end found the above paragraph. What I'm understanding is they haven't done any research, but listed all the things that could possibly go wrong. I guess if you're not sanitary in canning preparations, any food could give you problems. Also, I'd trust factory pasteurized products to be safe, unless there had been a publicized recall.

You'd think they'd have some solid test results before they'd publish.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

As I mentioned before I have done the research, below is the article I wrote but never needed as a result of the research....


> Cheese, Butter, Botulism, and Rancidity.
> 
> The following is what my research on the internet found concerning botulism and rancidity, with butter and cheese canning.
> 
> ...


 A quick note, I looked up Clostridium (C.) on the web and it is found in meat and meat products, no where was dairy mentioned.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not recommending anyone follow my process but I have canned both butter and cheese. I really "can" my butter using a pressure canner. Maybe it's really a ghee or clarified butter. But I clarify it (there is a youtube video with BexarPrepper doing this) to remove the milk solids (e.g. water etc.). But what I changed from the video is I pressure can it (1/2 pints) like meat for 75 minutes at 10 lbs based on my altitude (katzcradul on Youtube pressue cans her "butter" but she does not clarify it). Surprisingly the "butter" does not burn. Sometimes you may see a few brown flexs at the top or bottom, of butter solids, which were not removed but it is almost 100% buttery yellow. When I open a jar I add about 1/4 tsp of salt and stir ( since I use unsalted butter). 

I've also canned cheese. Cheeder, Swiss. Where i melt it in the jar first (the same youtubers listed above also have videos - one video is in this thread), then can at 10lbs(based on my altitude ) of pressure for 15 min. Cheeder and Swiss tastes great. The mozzalla darkens and taste like mild cheeder IMO. Again this is the process I follow but neither is recommended by the USDA.


----------



## sweetiepie (Apr 24, 2015)

Cheese sits out naturally for months while it ages. I also can milk. My family has canned dairy products for decades. I have less of a chance getting sick from something I have canned or prepared than something at the store. It contains far less poisons than something at the store. Every time I hear a recall I am so glad I can take care of myself. Though some would like to take our choice of how we do that away.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Question: Would you recommend canning cheese over using cheese wax and storing it? Why or why not?


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

It takes a special kind of wax, it is more pliable than sealing wax, I didn't want to bother trying to find it since I had jars and lids at my disposal already.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

A good vacuum sealer also seems to work.. I have access to a professional ...2grand machine.. I plan on putting it to use when the fishing is done.


----------

